# She's popped!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

At last my Dove Tan has had her babies, I went out for the day and came back to find pinkies in the nest all with milk bands  I think I counted 6, can't see very well as she has them in a little house will have a proper look tomorrow when she comes out for food.
Watch this space, pics coming soon


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

congrats .............. cant wait to see pics


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats Rachael, who is the father??


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

My Agouti Vari 'Gizmo'









There are 6 babies 'Velvet' did have 7 but I found one dead, there were no marks on it so I assume it was still born


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here they are, they look quite dark but they are very pink!








With Mum.


----------

